# Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2013



## Teles (16 Jan 2013 às 21:47)

E este ano será um ano prodigioso para a astronomia!
Começamos já em Março com a visita do Cometa C/2012 K5 (LINEAR)

Este cometa foi descoberto em 25 de maio de 2012 pela equipe do 
LINEAR (Lincoln Near Earth Asteroid Research), usando o telescópio de 
1m f/2,15 + CCD. Na ocasião o objeto estava na 18ª magnitude. Segundo 
os elementos orbitais iniciais este cometa alcançaria apenas a 10ª 
magnitude em janeiro de 2013 sendo visível principalmente no hemisfério 
norte. No entanto, desde agosto de 2012 diversos observadores visuais tem 
detectado o cometa mais brilhante que as efemérides. Seichii Yoshida 
calculou os parâmetros fotométricos com base nas observações, 
encontrando os valores Ho = 9,5 e  n = 5,2. Com base nestes valores, o 
cometa C/2012 K5 pode alcançar a 8ª  magnitude, permitindo sua 
visualização  em Santa Catarina. Na manhã de 31 de dezembro de 2012 o 
cometa passa mais próximo da Terra, cerca de 0,23 ua (44 milhões de km), 
porém neste momento ele não será observável em  nossa localidade.
O cometa é visível a partir do anoitecer de 31 de dezembro de 2012 a partir das 22:00 HBV. Sua culminação é por volta da meia noite, na 
constelação do Cocheiro, porém com interferência do luar. O 
deslocamento aparente do cometa é bem pronunciado em virtude da 
aproximação com a Terra, de modo que ele se mantem visível sempre ao 
anoitecer na constelação de Cocheiro até o dia 4 de janeiro de 2013 
quando passa a 0,6 graus ao norte da estrela   Tau (El Nath).
O cometa deve encerrar sua rápida aparição em meados de janeiro de 2013 
quando volta a atingir a 10ª magnitude, no limite das constelações de 
Touro e Erídano.

Dia: 25  de Abril
Tipo de Eclipse: Eclipse parcial da Lua
Início: 19:02
Fim: 23:13
Visível em: Europa, África, Ásia, América do Sul, Leste do Oceano Atlântico, 
Austrália, Oeste do Oceano Pacífico, Oceano Índico e Antártida.

Dia: 25 de Maio
Tipo de Eclipse: Eclipse Penumbra da Lua
Início: 04:41
Fim: 05:39
Visível em: Sul do Oceano Atlântico, América do Norte, Europa e África 
Ocidental, Antártida e Sul do Oceano Pacífico

Dia: 25 de Outubro
Tipo de Eclipse: Eclipse Penumbra da Lua
Início: 04:41
Fim: 05:39
Visível em: Sul do Oceano Atlântico, América do Norte, Europa e África 
Ocidental, Antártida e Sul do Oceano Pacífico


Dia: 3 de Novembro 
Tipo de Eclipse: Ecipse Total do Sol
Início: 10:03
Fim: 15:31
Visível em: Extremo da Europa Ocidental, América do Sul, Médio Oriente, África, 
Leste da América do Norte e no Oceano Índico e Atlântico
O eclipse solar 3 de novembro de 2013 é um eclipse híbrido do Sol com uma magnitude de 1,0159.
Um eclipse solar assim chamado, é um raríssimo fenômeno de alinhamentos que ocorre quando a Lua se interpõe entre a Terra e o Sol, ocultando completamente a sua luz numa estreita faixa terrestre. Do ponto de vista de um observador fora da Terra, a coincidência é notada no ponto onde a ponta o cone de sombra risca a superfície do nosso Planeta

E por fim o talvez mais brilhante cometa do seculo  o ISON um cometa rasante descoberto em 21 de setembro de 2012 por Vitali Nevski de Vitebsk, Bielorrússia e Artyom Novichonok de Kondopoga, Rússia. A descoberta foi realizada utilizando um telescópio refletor de 400 mm de abertura do observatório da ISON nos arredores de Kislovodsk na Rússia[3]. Foram rapidamente obtidas imagens para precovery do Mount Lemmon Survey do dia 28 de dezembro de 2011 e do Pan-STARRS do dia 28 de janeiro de 2012[1] Observações subsequentes foram realizadas no dia 22 de setembro por uma equipe do observatório Remanzacco da Itália usando a rede de telescópios iTelescope[3][4]. A descoberta foi anunciada pelo Minor Planet Center no dia 24 de setembro[1].
 Atualmente localizada além da órbita de Júpiter, o cometa ISON está se dirigindo para um encontro muito próximo com o sol no próximo ano. Em novembro de 2013, ele vai passar menos de 0,012 UA (1,8 milhões de km) a partir da superfície solar. O aquecimento feroz experimenta, nesse caso, o cometa em um objeto visível a olho nu brilhante.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Jan 2013 às 12:34)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*

Aalerto para a questão dos cometas!

muita coisa se lê na comunicação social mas devemos ter em mente que os cometas são como os gatos:
1) têm caudas
2) só eles sabem o que vão fazer de seguida. São imprevisiveis.
quem afirma isto é o Levy, um especialista.

Por exemplo o cometa PANSTARRS, previsto para Março, será certamente um objecto interessante mas a sua magnitude está a ser revista em baixa ! Falava-se numa espetacular magnitude 0, neste momento prevê-se magnitude 2 ou 3 (muuuiiito menos brilhante) mas mesmo assim interessante.

O Cometa ISON, (Novembro-Dezembro) pode ser fantástico mas devemos ser prudentes. Ele passa tão perto do sol que se pode desintegrar , partir em váios pedacinhos. A esta distância prever como os cometas vão ser (cauda, brilho, etc) é um erro que não devemos cometer, para não defraudar o grande público.

Os cometas são um excelente caso de nowcasting !!!


----------



## Teles (9 Fev 2013 às 19:59)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*

Boas , durante estes proximos dias será exelente para se poder observar Mercúrio que até para um astronomo profissional por vezes é dificil de se encotrar a olho nu que está junto de Marte e Jupiter bem no alto durante quase toda a noite.
Hoje tentei a sorte e consegui esperei que o sol se pusesse e depois com a ajuda de uns binoculos lá consegui tirar umas fotos.
Na primeira foto em cima Mercúrio e logo em baixo Marte .
Na segunda foto Jupiter com as suas luas:


----------



## nelson972 (9 Fev 2013 às 22:17)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*

Excelente registo!    

Já agora, hoje pelas 19:20 passou um objecto muito brilhante (Iridium ?) de S para N, aproximadamente... Alguém viu?

Edit -- Seria provavelmente a  ISS  :

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/astron...-espacial-internacional-446-2.html#post364462


----------



## ecobcg (19 Fev 2013 às 09:52)

*Mais um Meteorito, agora visto na Flórida - 17 de fevereiro*

Mais um meteorito, agora na Flórida, aparentemente visto por muitas pessoas:


http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/02/18/17001094-another-meteor-fireballs-light-up-florida-sky


----------



## nelson972 (19 Fev 2013 às 11:54)

*Re: Mais um Meteorito, agora visto na Flórida - 17 de fevereiro*

Poderão dizer que é apenas coincidência, ou que depois do que vimos na Rússia  andamos mais atentos ao céu.
Mas eu acho que a terra apanhou um monte de detritos com um tamanho um pouco maior do que é normal .


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2013 às 19:48)

*Re: Mais um Meteorito, agora visto na Flórida - 17 de fevereiro*

Agora vai ser a toda a hora, a comunicação social vai buscar tudo e mais alguma coisa.


----------



## Teles (19 Fev 2013 às 21:43)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*

Uma foto que tirei hoje que não deixa de ser curiosa a lua com um hallo fraco e em baixo uma outra lua que é apenas o reflexo da primeira!


----------



## Teles (19 Fev 2013 às 23:05)

*Re: Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2012*

Uma primeira tentativa de uma foto feita com uma wecam acopolada a uma pequena luneta:


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

*Cuba: Avistan en Cienfuegos la caída de un cuerpo celeste *


Cuba Hoy


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2013 às 08:30)

No sábado à noite foi visível em muitas regiões de Espanha uma "bola de fogo". A desintegração terá ocorrido a cerca de 70km de altitude.




> Una bola de fuego veloz sobre el cielo de España. En la noche de este sábado, sobre las 23.45, los sistemas de detección de la Red Española de Investigación sobre Bólidos y Meteoritos registraron cómo un fragmento procedente de un cometa se desintegraba sobre el centro del país.
> 
> Según los datos obtenidos por el profesor José María Madiedo, de la Universidad de Huelva, el objeto impactó contra la atmósfera terrestre sobre la vertical de la localidad de Villamuelas, en la provincia de Toledo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (16 Abr 2013 às 22:05)

Há cerca de 5 minutos vi a olho nu um meteorito que fez um halo azulado (sobre si) a SW da Lousã.

Nunca tinha visto algo com essa cor e com uma dimensão superior à que normalmente visualizei.


----------



## PaulusLx (16 Abr 2013 às 23:50)

Lousano disse:


> Há cerca de 5 minutos vi a olho nu um meteorito que fez um halo azulado (sobre si) a SW da Lousã.
> 
> Nunca tinha visto algo com essa cor e com uma dimensão superior à que normalmente visualizei.



Observei precisamente a mesma coisa. 
Horas: cerca das 21h58
Local: Vinha na A1 em direcção a Lisboa, entre Aveiras e o Carregado, 
Foi também o maior que alguma vez vi, de rasto mais longo forte e persistente e apontando a S / SE.
Nos últimos instantes antes de se extinguir o rasto, pareceu desfazer-se nalguns fragmentos luminosos. Soberbo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Abr 2013 às 16:59)

> *Suposto meteorito assusta moradores de províncias argentinas*
> Moradores disseram ter ouvido forte explosão.
> Fenômeno ocorreu por volta das 3h deste domingo.
> 
> ...



http://g1.globo.com/ciencia-e-saude...susta-moradores-de-provincias-argentinas.html


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2013 às 11:32)

Outro vídeo da Argentina


----------



## Teles (24 Abr 2013 às 00:27)

Para quem quiser observar Saturno hoje encontra-se á esquerda da Lua como se pode ver nesta foto que tirei é o primeiro ponto luminoso mais brilhante a contar da esquerda:


----------



## godzila (2 Mai 2013 às 20:03)

fica aqui o meu registo muito modesto de saturno, quanto a mim o mais belo dos planetas.


----------



## Teles (5 Mai 2013 às 21:35)

Nas galerias do forum poderão ver o percurso de um iridium!
http://www.meteopt.com/comunidade/imagens/34-iridium-flare?userid=98


----------



## CptRena (23 Mai 2013 às 21:34)

Vão rapidamente olhar o horizonte Oeste e contemplem o triângulo Júpiter-Vénus-Mercúrio


----------



## CptRena (25 Mai 2013 às 01:03)

Já repararam na lua esta noite. Pois é, hoje é noite/dia de superlua e como se não bastasse também haverá um eclipse, dificil de detectar a olho nú, lunar.

A lua está bem brilhante e relativamente grande 


http://earthsky.org/space/your-best-photos-may-2013-supermoon

http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/OH/OH2013.html#LE2013May25N


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2013 às 10:18)

May 25, 2013

Penumbral - Will be visible in the Americas and Africa.


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2013 às 10:19)

CptRena disse:


> Já repararam na lua esta noite. Pois é, hoje é noite/dia de superlua e como se não bastasse também haverá um eclipse, dificil de detectar a olho nú, lunar.
> 
> A lua está bem brilhante e relativamente grande
> 
> ...



esse link que colocou aqui é de Abril!


----------



## CptRena (25 Mai 2013 às 21:41)

Paa quem estiver dotado de uma boa máquina e objectiva(s) há que aproveitar que a superlua está agora a aparecer no horizonte (relativo) Este. Para quem não estiver, pode alegrar as vistas 

Não se esqueçam também do triângulo planetário (Júpiter, Vénus e Mercúrio) no horizonte Oeste, hoje mais isósceles que escaleno (como estava nos dias anteriores).

Edição:
Através da camera da Leça consegue-se ver pelo menos Vénus, os outros imaginam-se que estão lá 

Reedição:
Já não se vê mais. Fica aqui um exemplo do que se via (Vénus é aquele ponto luminoso próximo da margem esquerda da imagem a meio verticalmente)






http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mai 2013 às 13:18)

CptRena disse:


> Já repararam na lua esta noite. Pois é, hoje é noite/dia de superlua e como se não bastasse também haverá um eclipse, dificil de detectar a olho nú, lunar.
> 
> A lua está bem brilhante e relativamente grande
> 
> ...


 ilusão de optica


----------



## I_Pereira (27 Mai 2013 às 22:26)

O triângulo no dia 25, foto tirada no Luso


----------



## Teles (4 Jun 2013 às 00:27)

Dois iridum flares tirados em simultâneo , confesso que foi uma agradável surpresa da qual não estava nada á espera!


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2013 às 09:33)

Espectáculo, parabéns, nunca vi um "double". Como têm a mesma trajectória e a exposição foi relativamente curta, deve ser daqueles casos de satélites Iridium em que navega nas proximidades um outro suplente que não está ainda operacional ou deixou de estar.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2013 às 22:59)

*Lançamento com sucesso para a "nave sagrada" chinesa Shenzou X*


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2013 às 09:32)

Alguém me explique que raio de notícia é esta?

*Gigantesco buraco no Sol vai desorientar telecomunicações na Europa neste Verão*


> Um gigantesco buraco coronal na superfície do Sol com localização alinhada para a Terra foi captado na semana passada, pelo Solar Observatory Dynamics (SDO) da Agência Espacial dos EUA (NASA), prevendo-se alterações nos campos magnéticos em regiões terrestres, dentro de semanas, em particular na Europa Ocidental. Com base nas imagens captadas nos últimos dias de maio, prevê-se que os fortíssimos ventos provocados pelo buraco coronal – uma zona de baixa densidade de plasma na superfície do “astro rei” – enviarão correntes de partículas na direcção da Terra, as quais causarão fenómenos luminosos de rara beleza(auroras boreais).
> 
> Mas os fluxos de partículas solares também poderão alterar a atividade geomagnética a um nível capaz de perturbar o funcionamento dos sistemas de telecomunicações, como GPS (dispositivos de navegação) e redes móveis (sobretudo os aparelhos de última geração).
> 
> *Segundo avisam os técnicos da NASA, as perturbações nas comunicações poderão ocorrer dentro de dois meses, em particular na Europa ocidental.*



Quais técnicos da NASA? (não vi nada no site deles). 2 meses para chegar cá?? É impressão minha, ou esta é mais uma daquelas "muito más" notícias, e devia ir directa para os "Tesourinhos Deprimentes"...


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jun 2013 às 13:27)

realmente semanas? O vento solar demora 1, 2 dias e se esta a apontar para a terra hoje amanha já não esta porque os dois corpos estão em movimento


----------



## Iceberg (14 Jun 2013 às 15:22)

AH AH AH ... depois dos franceses nos terem «roubado» antecipadamente o próximo Verão, agora também nos querem impedir de comunicarmos uns com os outros ... a próxima época estival promete: sem calor, sem telemóveis, sem viagens de avião ... afinal o síndrome «2012» ainda por aí continua ...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2013 às 15:33)

ecobcg disse:


> Alguém me explique que raio de notícia é esta?
> 
> *Gigantesco buraco no Sol vai desorientar telecomunicações na Europa neste Verão*
> 
> Quais técnicos da NASA? (não vi nada no site deles). 2 meses para chegar cá?? É impressão minha, ou esta é mais uma daquelas "muito más" notícias, e devia ir directa para os "Tesourinhos Deprimentes"...



Link: http://irischallenge.arc.nasa.gov/reports/Matei5.pdf

O documento faz sitação para as seguintes ligações:

http://bit.ly/18ovb9J

http://helioviewer.org/?movieId=yff95


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jun 2013 às 16:54)

Gerofil disse:


> Link: http://irischallenge.arc.nasa.gov/reports/Matei5.pdf
> 
> O documento faz sitação para as seguintes ligações:
> 
> ...



OK. Esse documento não têm nada de anormal. Agora de onde vem a ideia de que vai levar 2 meses a chegar cá a radiação? Em nenhum desses links é referido tal situação...


----------



## CptRena (21 Jun 2013 às 00:29)

Começou o Verão astronómico. O Solstício de Verão é hoje, 21 Junho.

O google celebra-o com um doodle alusivo ao tempo de Verão.


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jun 2013 às 16:00)

Este fim de semana acontece a maior lua cheia de 2013


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2013 às 20:34)

Interessante


----------



## CptRena (23 Jun 2013 às 21:40)

Não se esqueçam, principalmente malta com objectivas potentes, que está a decorrer a maior lua de 2013.
Ela já vai um bocado alta, o que tira algum efeito, mas por outro lado vai ganhando cada vez mais brilho.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2013 às 22:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Junho 2013*

Por aqui está assim:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2013 às 22:38)

Penso que nota-se mais o aumento do brilho do que o tamanho da Lua. Pode-se observar a olho que a Lua "treme", coisa que observa-se frequentemente em estradas ou algumas superfícies quando o ar está bastante quente. Através do telescópio é impossível observar a Lua com detalhe, pois esse "tremor" aumenta substancialmente com a proximidade da observação.


----------



## fhff (23 Jun 2013 às 23:08)

Aqui fica o meu contributo da Lua de hoje:









Cumprimentos


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jun 2013 às 00:30)

Parece impossível, mas garanto que a Lua de hoje não teve grande diferença das outras, mesmo ao ''nascer''. Está algo mais brilhante, é verdade, mas de resto não foi perceptível que estivesse maior.


----------



## Teles (24 Jun 2013 às 20:04)

Umas fotos da Super Lua:


----------



## I_Pereira (25 Jun 2013 às 16:06)

A nascer por trás da Serra do Açor


----------



## CptRena (25 Jun 2013 às 22:04)

Excelentes fotos à Superlua


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2013 às 22:22)

Excelentes fotos!

Temos muito bons fotógrafos por aqui.
Parabéns.


----------



## godzila (1 Jul 2013 às 11:14)

Encontrei este vídeo no youtube, mas fiquei com algumas dúvidas sobre o vídeo.
Afinal a terra emite som para o espaço??
Julgava que o espaço era absolutamente silencioso.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2013 às 14:30)

Grandes fotos *I_Pereira*, a Lua esteve fantástica!


----------



## camrov8 (1 Jul 2013 às 15:53)

é estranhamente parecido ás estática das televisões antigas que já agora é o som de fundo electromagnético, e esse vídeo pode ser a transposição para áudio da deformação do campo electromagnético da terra durante a sua rotação .


----------



## godzila (1 Jul 2013 às 21:54)

camrov8 disse:


> é estranhamente parecido ás estática das televisões antigas que já agora é o som de fundo electromagnético, e esse vídeo pode ser a transposição para áudio da deformação do campo electromagnético da terra durante a sua rotação .



então será o campo magnetico da terra que provoca este som!!!


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jul 2013 às 22:11)

godzila disse:


> então será o campo magnetico da terra que provoca este som!!!



O que provoca esse som é um codificador que transforma uma sequência de sinais (input) num ficheiro de som (output). Se quisermos até podemos "ouvir" as estrelas, interpretando a variação da luz que emitem.

Ou seja, não é som! Som não é mais que a propagação de ondas mecânicas, e para tal necessita de um meio material para se expandir. Como a densidade do espaço é quase zero (ao nível do espaço, fala-se em permissividade), não existe meio suficiente para que ondas mecânicas se propaguem! 

As ondas electromagnéticas, não necessitam de um meio para se propagarem, mas não as interpretamos como som! Interpretamo-las como radiação. Esta radiação se for no espetro de luz visível, interpretamo-las como cores e não som!


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Jul 2013 às 23:06)

Paulo H disse:


> O que provoca esse som é um codificador que transforma uma sequência de sinais (input) num ficheiro de som (output). Se quisermos até podemos "ouvir" as estrelas, interpretando a variação da luz que emitem.



Errado, obviamente que não havendo atmosfera não pode haver som... Mas neste caso o que acontece é que o campo magnético literalmente emite numa frequência radio-elétrica, bastando ter um receptor capaz de sintonizar essa frequência... O que se ouve aqui é literalmente o output desse sinal numa frequência som audível.

O exemplo mais comum para se explicar isto é o de Júpiter, visto que este emite em frequências que são sintonizáveis com um vulgar rádio AM/FM, isto claro, se essa frequência não estiver a ser utilizada por algum sinal de origem humana.

Já agora, muitos dos videos similares no youtube são na verdade combinações de sinais em várias frequências.



camrov8 disse:


> é estranhamente parecido ás estática das televisões antigas que já agora é o som de fundo electromagnético, e esse vídeo pode ser a transposição para áudio da deformação do campo electromagnético da terra durante a sua rotação .


A estática tem uma origem similar, é literalmente o som do Big Bang, e a maior evidência desse acontecimento .


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jul 2013 às 00:10)

Albifriorento disse:


> Errado, obviamente que não havendo atmosfera não pode haver som... Mas neste caso o que acontece é que o campo magnético literalmente emite numa frequência radio-elétrica, bastando ter um receptor capaz de sintonizar essa frequência... O que se ouve aqui é literalmente o output desse sinal numa frequência som audível.
> 
> O exemplo mais comum para se explicar isto é o de Júpiter, visto que este emite em frequências que são sintonizáveis com um vulgar rádio AM/FM, isto claro, se essa frequência não estiver a ser utilizada por algum sinal de origem humana.
> 
> ...



Errado. Se é um campo magnético, então não é mais que um campo de forças. Uma particula carregada, tem associada um campo eléctrico e outro magnético (ex: electrão). Nunca podes afirmar que um campo magnético, emite frequências "rádio-eléctricas", o que podes dizer é que o campo magnético de cada planeta ao interagir com o vento solar (partículas com carga eléctrica) ou com a radiação interestelar, modifica a sua orientação protegendo-nos dessas radiações (muito para além da frequência de rádio, algumas são raios gama, raios X..). Podemos medir esses distúrbios com um simples rádio nas frequências certas como referiste, mas não é som! É apenas um sinal eléctrico, que mais uma vez o rádio codifica gerando ondas mecânicas que saem pelos altifalantes.

Como vês, mais uma vez tens de codificar esse sinal (de júpiter ou de onde for), para ondas mecânicas e só assim podes ouvir. Logo.. não é som!


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jul 2013 às 14:00)

Claro que não é som ninguém disse que é som como o conhecemos ondas de pressão do ar ou qualquer material. O que se houve é um sinal radio transcrito para som,


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Jul 2013 às 14:15)

Paulo H disse:


> Errado. Se é um campo magnético, então não é mais que um campo de forças. Uma particula carregada, tem associada um campo eléctrico e outro magnético (ex: electrão). Nunca podes afirmar que um campo magnético, emite frequências "rádio-eléctricas", o que podes dizer é que o campo magnético de cada planeta ao interagir com o vento solar (partículas com carga eléctrica) ou com a radiação interestelar, modifica a sua orientação protegendo-nos dessas radiações (muito para além da frequência de rádio, algumas são raios gama, raios X..). Podemos medir esses distúrbios com um simples rádio nas frequências certas como referiste, mas não é som! É apenas um sinal eléctrico, que mais uma vez o rádio codifica gerando ondas mecânicas que saem pelos altifalantes.


Nesse caso seria descodificação... Lol, o acto de receber um sinal implica sempre a descodificação e nunca a codificação, visto que esta está associada á emissão...

Visto que estamos a falar de frequências livres, estas nem sequer estão codificadas (como já expliquei o acto de codificar, descoficar é sempre, por enquanto, de origem humana, um exemplo disso é o famoso sinal WoW), o som que se ouve é literalmente o output dessa frequência quando o receptor é ligado a uma vulgar coluna .



Paulo H disse:


> Como vês, mais uma vez tens de codificar esse sinal (de júpiter ou de onde for), para ondas mecânicas e só assim podes ouvir. Logo.. não é som!



Os radio astrónomos discordam de ti, o acto de codificar/descodificar pressupões sempre origem inteligente, não é o caso . Até porque isto é uma recepção e não uma emissão.

EDIT:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_astronomy

Apenas um pequeno resumo .


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jul 2013 às 16:26)

Não nos desviemos. O som e o electromagnetismo propagam-se por ondas.
O som por ondas de pressão na matéria e o electromagnetismo por uma onda eléctrica e outra magnética com rotação de 90º. Todas as ondas têm as mesmas características (período, frequência, amplitude e velocidade ) pelo que o que o radio faz é transpor uma onda electromagnética para uma onda sonora com a mesma característica


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2013 às 11:43)

> *Seis ovnis avistados em Leira
> 
> Jovem de Leiria avistou na terça-feira à noite pelo menos seis ovnis, durante um passeio com a família.*
> 
> ...



CM

Notícia + Vídeo: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/sociedade/seis-ovnis-avistados-em-leira


----------



## camrov8 (12 Jul 2013 às 20:14)

é o correio da manha e basta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jul 2013 às 15:49)

> *NASA descobre nova lua em Neptuno*
> 
> *Imagens do Hubble permitiram descobrir a nova lua a que chamaram S/2004 N1*
> 
> ...



TVI24


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jul 2013 às 13:39)

Mais duas imagens que nos colocam no devido sitio as sondas cassini em Saturno e a messenger  em mercúrio tiraram fotos da terra mostrando a terra vista dos seus pontos de vista onde se vê um ponto azul com outro ao lado a nossa lua. Os cientistas pediram nas redes sociais para que as pessoas acenassem   para o céu no momento da foto


----------



## Brunomc (8 Ago 2013 às 22:27)

*Campo magnético do Sol vai sofrer inversão de polaridade*

Esta alteração terá consequências em todo o sistema solar
O campo magnético do Sol vai completar uma inversão de polaridade nos próximos três a quatro meses , um processo que ocorre todo os onze anos, informou na quarta-feira a agência espacial norte-americana NASA.

“Esta mudança terá consequências em todo o sistema solar”, adiantou o físico solar Todd Hoeksema, da Universidade de Stanford, na Califórnia, em declarações divulgadas pela NASA.

A inversão de polaridade – o polo norte passa para o sul e vice-versa – ocorre no fim de cada ciclo solar, quando o magnetismo interno do Sol se reorganiza.

Durante esta fase, que os físicos denominam Máximo Solar, as erupções de energia podem aumentar os raios cósmicos e ultravioletas que chegam à Terra, algo que pode interferir com as comunicações por rádio e afetar a temperatura do planeta.

A influência magnética solar, mais conhecida como heliosfera, estende-se por milhares de milhões de quilómetros para lá de Plutão e é captada pelas sondas Voyager, lançadas em 1977 e que agora giram em torno do limite do espaço interestelar



*Fonte : * http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/mundo-iciencia/campo-magnetico-sol-vai-sofrer-inversao-polaridade


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2013 às 12:11)

> *Chuva de estrelas cadentes atravessa os céus de Portugal*
> 
> Chuva de estrelas cadentes atravessa os céus de Portugal
> A chuva de estrelas cadentes 'Perseidas' pode ser visível a olho nu durante as noites deste fim de semana e da próxima segunda-feira, o dia em que se regista uma maior atividade. O fenómeno tem origem na passagem da Terra pela órbita do cometa 'Swift-Tuttle'.
> ...



http://boasnoticias.sapo.pt/noticia...ravessa-os-céus-de-Portugal_16817.html?page=1


----------



## Pinhalnovo (12 Ago 2013 às 04:16)

MSantos disse:


> http://boasnoticias.sapo.pt/noticia...ravessa-os-céus-de-Portugal_16817.html?page=1





Desde sexta que já tenho algumas horas de céu fotografado, e de todas as exposições ainda só consegui fotografar um meteorito, espero que o aumento previsto seja visível a olho nú, pois na verdade durante estes dias ainda só vi 4 ou 5 e so um deles bem visível, os restantes não passavam de ténues linhas de luz


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2013 às 04:21)

Boa noite! Encontro-me em Portimão, e até agora já avistei 23 meteoros os últimos têm sido mais fracos. Contudo podia ter visto mais se não me tivesse deslocado da praia para casa. Vi um muito incandescente tinha tons de um amarelo muito vivo.


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2013 às 14:03)

Pinhalnovo disse:


> Desde sexta que já tenho algumas horas de céu fotografado, e de todas as exposições ainda só consegui fotografar um meteorito, espero que o aumento previsto seja visível a olho nú, pois na verdade durante estes dias ainda só vi 4 ou 5 e so um deles bem visível, os restantes não passavam de ténues linhas de luz




Na noite de sábado para domingo também consegui ver alguns numa zona escura aqui perto, mas no ano passado vi muito mais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2013 às 14:43)

Bom contabilizei mais alguns depois de vir da praia. Cheguei aos 30 meteoros avistados, foi uma chuva de estrelas muito bonita, e a minha primeira. Mas tenho uma questão, hoje ainda é possível ver? Vi na RTP, que é visível ainda hoje a partir das 22h, alguém confirma? E se sim, é das 22h à 00h?


----------



## Brunomc (12 Ago 2013 às 17:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom contabilizei mais alguns depois de vir da praia. Cheguei aos 30 meteoros avistados, foi uma chuva de estrelas muito bonita, e a minha primeira. Mas tenho uma questão, hoje ainda é possível ver? Vi na RTP, que é visível ainda hoje a partir das 22h, alguém confirma? E se sim, é das 22h à 00h?



Sim, a próxima noite vai ser o pico, talvez 110 meteoros por hora. 
Vai durar toda a noite amigo, eu ontem ainda vi uns 10 durante 1h30, mas claro que o meu campo de visão era só para Oeste e Norte :P


----------



## Pinhalnovo (12 Ago 2013 às 18:44)

Estão com muita sorte mesmo. Esta noite vou pela ultima vez tentar fotografar alguma coisa, vamos ver se o nevoeiro não estraga tudo como a noite passada....


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2013 às 21:57)

Eu também gostava de fotografar um meteoro, mas é uma tarefa complicada, sujeito-me a perder a visão de algum. Entretanto ainda não vi nada até agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2013 às 23:54)

Brunomc disse:


> Sim, a próxima noite vai ser o pico, talvez 110 meteoros por hora.
> Vai durar toda a noite amigo, eu ontem ainda vi uns 10 durante 1h30, mas claro que o meu campo de visão era só para Oeste e Norte :P



Bom se está a ser o pico ou não isso eu não sei, contudo ainda vi pouca coisa. Passaram 2 meteoros com uma rasto de luz bastante comprido e um outro que passou muito rápido. Não estou na praia mas ainda assim, acho que está a haver pouca atividade, pelo menos para o lado norte do meu prédio.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Ago 2013 às 19:03)

Eu ontem também vi alguns meteoros, esteve muito fraco.
Vi meteoros a andar sem entrarem na atmosfera ou então eram satélites, vi ai uns 10 ou mais..
Alguém mais entendido na matéria, aquelas estrelas ou meteoros que vemos a andar no céu são mesmo meteoros ou satélites ?? É que ganham um brilho e depois vão desaparecendo a pouco e pouco..


----------



## CptRena (13 Ago 2013 às 21:08)

Brunomc disse:


> Eu ontem também vi alguns meteoros, esteve muito fraco.
> Vi meteoros a andar sem entrarem na atmosfera ou então eram satélites, vi ai uns 10 ou mais..
> Alguém mais entendido na matéria, aquelas estrelas ou meteoros que vemos a andar no céu são mesmo meteoros ou satélites ?? É que ganham um brilho e depois vão desaparecendo a pouco e pouco..



Provavelmente serão satélites. Os Iridium são comuns com os seus grandes painéis que reflectem a luz solar produzindo esses flares. Mas outros satélites também podem ter esse efeito visual. Também há outros em que percorrem o céu com +/- a mesma intensidade. Mas para ver esses é preciso um bom local (sem poluição luminosa)
Usa o heavens above para ver o que anda lá em cima. Em conjunto com o Stellarium e outros serviços online para determinar que satélites estão sobre a zona, excepto os espiões, esses não devem vir em nenhum almanaque


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Ago 2013 às 21:31)

Bom o meu saldo final das perseidas foi 38 meteoros, vi muito poucos ontem. Em relação a esse assunto de satélites que irradiam a luz para terra desconhecia, contudo já não é a primeira vez que vejo algo semelhante a uma estrela a deslocar-se no céu e tenho quase a certeza que não são aviões, pois não vejo nenhuma luz a piscar.


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2013 às 21:32)

Para mim todos os anos são um fiasco mas este foi nulidade completa não vi nem um em mais de uma hora de nariz para o ar


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2013 às 00:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom o meu saldo final das perseidas foi 38 meteoros, vi muito poucos ontem. Em relação a esse assunto de satélites que irradiam a luz para terra desconhecia, contudo já não é a primeira vez que vejo algo semelhante a uma estrela a deslocar-se no céu e tenho quase a certeza que não são aviões, pois não vejo nenhuma luz a piscar.



A maioria são os famosos iridium com orbita polar portanto tudo norte sul e viceversa depois a iss que consegue ser bem brilhante mais do que isso so com equipamento


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Ago 2013 às 00:42)

Totalizei mais de setenta meteoros desde o dia 8. O facto de viver desviado da cidade e o céu estar limpo ajudou bastante, embora nas noites mais activas a visibilidade tenha degradado um pouco devido ao fumo dos incêndios.
De resto foi o ano em que mais me dediquei à visualização das Perseidas, mas mesmo assim não vi meteoros tão fascinantes como no ano passado. 

Ps: quanto a esses satélites visualizei muitos mesmo, numa noite escura é muito fácil de encontrá-los.


----------



## MSantos (14 Ago 2013 às 13:13)

miguel disse:


> Para mim todos os anos são um fiasco mas este foi nulidade completa não vi nem um em mais de uma hora de nariz para o ar



Possivelmente não estavas a olhar para o radiante de Perseus local onde é mais provável ver as perseidas.


----------



## miguel (14 Ago 2013 às 13:16)

MSantos disse:


> Possivelmente não estavas a olhar para o radiante de Perseus local onde é mais provável ver as perseidas.



Pois não sei  ontem também tive a ver se via e não vi nada


----------



## camrov8 (14 Ago 2013 às 14:36)

esqueçam o radiante, deitem-se no chão e olhem para cima , vi muitas e algumas rasgaram o ceu de uma ponta a outra


----------



## Brunomc (14 Ago 2013 às 15:05)

CptRena disse:


> Provavelmente serão satélites. Os Iridium são comuns com os seus grandes painéis que reflectem a luz solar produzindo esses flares. Mas outros satélites também podem ter esse efeito visual. Também há outros em que percorrem o céu com +/- a mesma intensidade. Mas para ver esses é preciso um bom local (sem poluição luminosa)
> Usa o heavens above para ver o que anda lá em cima. Em conjunto com o Stellarium e outros serviços online para determinar que satélites estão sobre a zona, excepto os espiões, esses não devem vir em nenhum almanaque



Já tou mais esclarecido 
Obrigado, agora já sei que vi muitos e muitos satélites


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Ago 2013 às 15:09)

camrov8 disse:


> esqueçam o radiante, deitem-se no chão e olhem para cima , vi muitas e algumas rasgaram o ceu de uma ponta a outra


Digo o mesmo, desde o meu primeiro ano  de observação de meteoros que tenho reparado que o radiante pouco importa. Este ano todos os meteoros que observei situavam-se sob a mancha da via láctea, alguns deles bem grandes e brilhantes!


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2013 às 16:46)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/72228503"]2013 Perseids Meteor Shower:  Meteor Explosion on Vimeo[/ame]



> *Incredible Footage Shows a Perseid Meteor Exploding*
> Personally, I’ve never seen anything like this, and photographer and digital artist Michael K. Chung said he couldn’t believe what he saw when he was processing images he took for a timelapse of the Perseid meteor shower. It appears he captured a meteor explosion and the resulting expansion of a shock wave or debris ring.


Read more: http://www.universetoday.com/104149...ows-a-perseid-meteor-exploding/#ixzz2cF2nxpE0


----------



## camrov8 (19 Ago 2013 às 21:01)

Para quem estiver interessado http://www.virtualtelescope.eu/webtv/ e ver ao vivo uma nova


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2013 às 18:37)

Artigo com referência à queda de meteoritos em Portugal:

" (...) Ainda em 1796, Robert Southley, poeta Inglês veio a Portugal
para visitar seu tio que residia em Lisboa e aproveitou para conhecer o País. Um ano depois, de regresso a Inglaterra, escreveu um livro onde descrevia um fenómeno testemunhado em Évora: “Na tarde do dia 19 de Fevereiro de 1796, próximo de Évora, uma pedra de 10 libras caiu do céu”, chegou mesmo a descrever a amostra como de cor de chumbo da qual hoje se desconhece o paradeiro. Esta seria a primeira referência à queda de um meteorito em território Nacional.
Em 1845, eram descritas pelo Professor António Macedo Pinto num periódico local, duas pedras que teriam caído em Picote, Miranda do Douro, no final do mês de Setembro de 1843. Pesavam 1125 g e 440 g e tinham 3.45 e 3.61 de densidade respectivamente, também destas amostras se desconhece o paradeiro.
Em 1877, no decurso de trabalhos agrícolas, foi encontrado em S. Julião de Moreira, perto de Ponte de Lima, enterrado na camada superficial de granito desagregado, um meteorito já muito alterado com aspecto ferruginoso que pesava na altura da sua descoberta cerca de 162 kg. A maior parte das amostras provenientes deste meteorito estão em parte incerta, algumas encontram-se em exposição em Museus de todo o Mundo. Em Portugal existe uma no Instituto Superior Técnico pesando aproximadamente meio quilograma.
Em finais de 1924 ocorreu uma chuva de meteoritos na zona fronteiriça de Olivença. Alguns fragmentos caíram em território Português, um em Castelo de Vide que se encontra no Museu Mineralógico da Universidade de Coimbra e outros menores em exposição nos Museus de Elvas, da Universidade do Porto e da Universidade de Lisboa. O conhecido meteorito de Chaves caiu em Vilarelho da Raia a 3 de Maio de 1925 com uma massa total de 2.9 kg.
A 23 de Agosto de 1950, acompanhada de forte explosão deu-se a queda de um meteorito no Concelho de Santiago de Cacém, mais precisamente em Monte das Fortes. Os fragmentos dispersaram-se entre Alvalade e Ferreira do Alentejo. Cinco destes estão conservados no Museu do extinto Instituto Geológico e Mineiro, agora parte Integrante do INETI – Instituto Nacional de Engenharia, Tecnologia e Inovação.
A penúltima queda de meteoritos em Portugal aconteceu em 1968, a 14 de Novembro, segundo o relatório do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, o corpo terá caído na Herdade de Tenazes, no Alandroal e o meteoro que o precedeu fez-se avistar pelo clarão produzido durante 1 a 3 segundos. O meteorito foi encontrado cerca de 10 minutos depois, ainda incandescente e assim continuou até 4 horas depois do embate com o solo. Foi retirado no dia seguinte ainda quente, pesava 25,25 kg.
A última queda de que há registo aconteceu no dia 28 de Dezembro de 1998, pela 1 hora da madrugada caiu, a Sul de Ourique, no Monte Carapetel, Aldeia de Palheiros, um meteorito que ao embater na atmosfera terá provocado um grande clarão e dois estrondos audíveis pelos habitantes, um mais forte e outro mais fraco que poderão corresponder à passagem na baixa atmosfera e o impacto no solo, podendo, no entanto, também corresponder à queda de dois fragmentos.
Depois do impacto o corpo fragmentou-se em vários pedaços ficando dispostos em leque, o maior pedaço recolhido pesava 2.6 kg,  entre outros que terão sido recolhidos pelos habitantes. Calcula-se que o meteorito tivesse um diâmetro de 25 cm e pesasse 30 kg. O Departamento de Geologia da Universidade de Lisboa conseguiu recuperar quatro fragmentos dos quais o maior que se encontra à guarda do Museu Nacional de História Natural. (...)"

Fonte: http://studiobox.pt/revista/meteoritos/


----------



## actioman (1 Set 2013 às 18:53)

Só uma achega, a "Herdade de Tenazes" no concelho do Alandroal fica mais concretamente a cerca de 3km de Juromenha e desde os meus tempos de escola que sempre foi muito falada a cratera deste meteorito do Alandroal, como "o meteorito de Juromenha"



> A penúltima queda de um meteorito registada em Portugal deu-se a 14 de Novembro de 1968. Segundo um relatório do então Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, a queda deu-se na Herdade de Tenazes, concelho do Alandroal, a cerca de 3 Km de Juromenha. Segundo testemunhas da região, o meteoro que antecedeu a queda foi visto às 18 horas e 55 e o clarão luminoso durou de 1 a 3 segundos. O meteorito foi encontrado cerca de 10 minutos depois da queda, com dois pontos incandescentes, afastados 20 centímetros, que se extinguiram pelas 23 horas. O meteorito foi encontrado inteiro e retirado ainda quente no dia 15 de Novembro às 11 horas. A terra da cratera que cavou ao embater no solo também se encontrava quente. O terreno no local da queda era solo arável e tinha sido lavrado, existindo poucas árvores. A profundidade da cratera deixada foi aproximadamente de 80 centímetros.
> 
> A amostra tem a forma grosseiramente elipsoidal, um pouco achatada, com as dimensões de 30 x 20 x 10 cm e pesa 25,250 kg. A superfície é lisa a ondulada e apenas em parte se apresenta coberta por crusta. A mineralogia é simples, revelando kamacite, taenite e schreibersite. A análise química revelou 8,7% de níquel, 0,52% de cobalto, 0,3% de fósforo, 21 ppm de gálio, 40 ppm de germânio e 0,24 ppm de irídio, o que permite classificá-lo dentro do tipo III AB dos sideritos. O seu razoável teor em níquel e a ausência de uma estrutura macroscópica visível permite incluí-lo no grupo dos ataxitos.
> - See more at: http://www.portaldoastronomo.org/tema_pag.php?id=9&pag=2#sthash.F7Rb01Om.dpuf
> ...



Fonte: Portal do Astronomo


Abraço.


----------



## Teles (3 Set 2013 às 14:03)

Um meteoro registado hoje em Itália!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2013 às 20:08)

Boas!

Não sei se mais alguém viu, mas ontem, pelas 22h, estava na Penha de França, Lisboa, onde só se vêm meia-dúzia de estrelas, estava a olhar para Norte e vislumbrei um grande meteoro a rasgar o céu. Durou cerca de 3-4 segundos (para um meteoro já é bem longo), era bastante brilhante e parece ter tido duas ou 3 "explosões". Fiquei bastante admirado pela grandiosidade daquela _estrela cadente_, ainda por cima de a ter avistado num local com tanta poluição luminosa


----------



## jdc (7 Out 2013 às 15:37)

Curioso, na noite de sábado pela mesma hora observei a leste algo de estranho, observei vários clarões atrás de uma nuvem, não deu para perceber o que era,  nem na altura fiquei muito interessado, isto porque ultimamente quando olho para as estrelas vejo coisas pouco naturais,e pensei que fosse mais uma dessas.
Quando se refere a explosões, diz porque ouviu um som do tipo trovão, ou porque o meteoro (provável meteorito) fraturou-se em diversos fragmentos?
4s para um meteoro já e um tempo bem razoável, o que indica que o bólide já tinha uma massa considerável, por ex. no vídeo do link dura aproximadamente 5s e foi um meteorito considerável
Pedi lhe era mais informações, nomeadamente direção do bólide, altitude da fragmentação e ângulo. A cor pelo era mais para o azul? Foi isso que me aparentou


----------



## camrov8 (7 Out 2013 às 19:15)

eles caem todos os dias e noites mas a maioria das pessoas não olha o ceu com a atenção devida


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2013 às 09:18)

PSO J318.5-22, um exoplaneta a 84 anos luz da terra, "flutua" no espaço sem pertencer a nenhuma órbita. Não está preso a nenhuma estrela e viaja pelo universo sem trajectória definida. É um planeta gasoso, 6 vezes mais denso do que júpiter e pensa-se que se terá formado há 12 milhões de anos. A nossa Terra tem 4,5 mil milhões de anos. 

Saiu no Astrophysical Journal Letters.

http://phys.org/news/2013-10-strange-lonely-planet-star.html


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2013 às 10:29)

O satélite GOCE está prestes a terminar a sua missão e o seu combustível, devendo reentrar na atmosfera nos próximos dias, não se sabendo ainda a área onde os seus restos irão cair, nem a data exacta.

http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Observing_the_Earth/GOCE/ESA_s_GOCE_mission_to_end_this_year


O acompanhamento da posição do satélite e da sua descida pode ser feito em tempo real aqui.

PS: Aliás, a sua descida já está a ser efectuada a um bom ritmo, como se pode verificar no link acima. Não deve demorar muito a cair.


PS2: Depois de ter descido dos 252km de altitude para os 225km, voltou a subir neste momento... (10h46)


----------



## Brunomc (16 Out 2013 às 19:10)

*Partial Lunar Eclipse.*

On Friday evening, October 18, the full moon—also known as the Hunter’s Moon—glides through the outer edge of Earth’s shadow and undergoes a penumbral eclipse. The deepest part of the eclipse is at 7:50 pm EDT (23:50 UT), when a dark grey shading will appear along the southeastern edge of the moon.

The eclipse will be visible across eastern North America, South America, across Europe, and Africa on Friday night. Sky-watchers on the Asian continent get to witness the partial lunar eclipse at dawn on October 19.

*Fonte : * http://newswatch.nationalgeographic.com/2013/10/15/5-sky-events-this-week-partial-lunar-eclipse-halleys-shooting-stars/


----------



## jdc (18 Out 2013 às 22:42)

Asteroide UB2013 com tamanho entre 12m e 26 metros, irá amanha dia 19, passar muito perto da Terra. Fiquem atentos ao céu!









http://ssd.jpl.nasa.gov/sbdb.cgi?sstr=2013 UB;orb=1;cov=0;log=0;cad=0#orb


----------



## camrov8 (19 Out 2013 às 15:10)

com este tempo so se cair ao meu lado é que o consigo ver, lol


----------



## Brunomc (22 Out 2013 às 18:54)

*
Asteróide de 400 metros pode cruzar com a Terra em 2032*


Um asteróide passou próximo da órbita da Terra no mês passado, tornando-se um dos 10.332 objectos catalogados como «potencialmente perigosos» pela Nasa (Agência Espacial Norte-Americana), os chamados NEOs.

Isso porque o 2013 TV135 é grande, com cerca de 400 metros de diâmetro, e tem uma trajectória que passa perto do nosso planeta. No dia 16 de Setembro, quando atingiu a sua maior aproximação, ele ficou a 6,7 milhões de quilómetros da órbita da Terra.

Descoberto no último dia 8 de Outubro pelo Observatório Astrofísico da Crimeia, na Ucrânia, o caminho do asteróide pode voltar a cruzar com o nosso planeta em 2032, estimam os astrónomos. A Nasa, no entanto, minimizou os riscos de colisão e calculou uma hipótese em 63 mil para sermos destruídos pela rocha.

«Para colocar de outra forma, vamos dizer que a hipótese de não haver um impacto em 2032 é de cerca de 99,998%», afirma Don Yeomans, chefe do programa de NEO da Nasa, no JPL, em Pasadena, Califórnia.

O asteróide «passeia» bastante pelo Sistema Solar, indo da região da Terra até quase à de Júpiter - mas fica distante da órbita do gigante, assim como estamos longe do Sol. Mas Yeomans lembra que é preciso mais estudos do corpo, já que o período orbital de quase quatro anos está a ser observado apenas há poucos dias.

*Fonte :* http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=663658


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Out 2013 às 19:33)

No próximo dia 3 de Novembro de 2013 terá lugar um raro eclipse solar Híbrido, que em Portugal será apenas Parcial. De acordo com a Nasa, um dos melhores pontos para se observar este evente será mesmo S. Tomé e Príncipe.

Passo o link
http://eclipse.gsfc.nasa.gov/SEgoogle/SEgoogle2001/SE2013Nov03Hgoogle.html


----------



## Brunomc (3 Nov 2013 às 19:49)

*Será que o cometa Ison vai sobreviver?*


O Universo está prestes a testemunhar um dos maiores fenômenos do século. O cometa Ison deve se aproximar do Sol no dia 28. Vai atingir a distância de 1 milhão de quilômetros da superfície do astro. A notícia é ótima, mas os especialistas estão com medo de que o Ison – ele foi nomeado assim, pois foi descoberto em 2012 por astrônomos do observatório Ison, na Rússia – se desintegre, derreta (sublima).

Isso pode acontecer por causa do supercalor do Sol, que tem a capacidade de mudar seu estado físico. Ele passaria de matéria congelada (tipo bola de gelo) para o estado gasoso. Essa transformação chama-se sublimação. Mas, se o cometa continuar inteiro nós, da Terra, poderemos vê-lo a olho nu, em 26 de dezembro. Está todo mundo torcendo para que o cometa Ison sobreviva.

HÁ MUITAS DIFERENÇAS
O cometa é espécie de bola de gelo (formada pela junção de vários gases), que vaga pelo espaço. Já a estrela cadente é pedaço de asteroide (rocha espacial) que entra na atmosfera da Terra e se torna incandescente (como se fosse fogo), deixando risco no céu.

Com formato irregular, a maioria dos asteroides tem cerca de um quilômetro de diâmetro – mas alguns podem chegar a centenas deles. Quando o asteroide é pequeno é chamado de meteoroide. A maior parte tem o tamanho de grãos de areia. E esses são quase imperceptíveis: toneladas se dirigem à atmosfera da Terra todos os dias.

 O retorno do cometa Halley - Quando falamos em cometa a primeira coisa que nos vem à cabeça é o nome Halley. E resgatar isso na memória não é por acaso. Halley é o cometa mais famoso que existe! (foto acima) Foi descoberto pelo astrônomo e matemático britânico Edmond Halley, em 1696.

Ele costuma ‘visitar’ a Terra a cada 75 ou 76 anos, quando atinge o ponto mais próximo do Sol. A distância é o suficiente para que não corra risco algum de derreter (sublimar), como pode acontecer com o Ison. Foi visto, pela última vez, em 1986. Naquele ano, o Halley ficou visível a olho nu da Terra por alguns dias. Ao se afastar do nosso planeta, o cometa seguiu seu caminho, ou sua órbita.

Segundo cálculos da Nasa (Agência Espacial dos Estados Unidos), o Halley está localizado hoje a 4,7 bilhões de quilômetros do Sol. Isso é quase 31 vezes a distância entre a Terra e o astro. A próxima passagem do cometa pela Terra deverá ocorrer em julho do ano de 2061.


*
Fonte : * http://www.dgabc.com.br/Noticia/491663/sera-que-o-cometa-ison-vai-sobreviver?referencia=mais-lidas-editoria


----------



## Brunomc (11 Dez 2013 às 19:38)

*Un asteroide del ancho de un campo de fútbol se acerca peligrosamente mañana a la Tierra*

*Un nuevo asteroide de un tamaño estimado de entre 31 y 68 metros de longitud se acerca mañana jueves a la Tierra. La roca, comparable al ancho de un campo de fútbol o a cuatro o cinco autobuses puestos en fila uno tras otro, se aproximará a dos distancias lunares, unos 760.000 km (0,0051 AU), una separación absolutamente segura para nuestro planeta, según informa el Observatorio Remanzacco (Italia).

La roca, denominada 2013 XY8, fue descubierta por el Catalina Sky Survey el pasado domingo 7 de diciembre. En el momento de su máxima aproximación, a las 11.14 GMT (una hora más en la Península ibérica), se moverá a 151"/min. La «visita» podrá ser seguida en directo en internet a través de la web del Virtual Telescope Project, con comentarios de expertos. La sesión comienza esta misma noche a las 22.00 GMT.

Cada visita, un aviso

La aproximación de un asteroide proporciona a los científicos una buena oportunidad para estudiarlo en detalle y entender su composición, forma, rotación, características de la superficie, etc... datos que pueden darnos nuevas pistas sobre su origen. El paso de 2013 XY8 es completamente seguro, pero quizás en el futuro no tengamos tanta suerte. Una roca de ese tamaño no destruiría la Tierra, pero podría destrozar una ciudad entera.

El meteorito que estalló en el cielo de Tunguska, en Siberia, en 1908, solo unos metros más grande, provocó una explosión de varios megatones y arrasó más de 2.000 km cuadrados de tundra. El que explotó sobre Chelyabinsk en febrero de 2013 medía 20 metros, y está en el recuerdo de todos la que organizó, con más de mil personas heridas.*

Fonte : http://www.opinion.com.bo/opinion/articulos/2013/1211/noticias.php?id=114241

Mais um 
Vai ser amanhã dia 12 de Dezembro


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Dez 2013 às 19:56)

Alguém sabe quando é que esta noite as geminideas vão estar mais ativas?

Se é que vão estar...

Ontem a nebulosidade impediu que eu observasse o fenómeno corretamente, só vi 2 meteoros, mas também não estava para ficar até às cinco e tal da manhã, à espera dos ditos cujos meteoros.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Dez 2013 às 16:47)

desculpa so responder agora mais não estas com sorte e o que vou dizer vale para todas as chuvas de estrelas, so depois da meia noite é que o zenite esta em consonancia com o movimeto da terra antes disso é como se fossemos de costas por esse motivo é que as melhores horas são 3 4 e 5 da matina quando se avança directamente contra as poeiras


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2013 às 14:08)

> *Bola de fogo avistada nos céus dos EUA*
> 
> Uma bola de fogo, que se pensa ser um meteoro, foi avistada por centenas de pessoas nos céus da fronteira dos Estados do Minnesota e do Iowa, EUA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2014 às 00:28)

Como não sei abrir tópico novo posto aqui. Eventos astronómicos "must-see" em 2014:

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/space/stories/11-must-see-skywatching-events-of-2014


----------



## bigfire (11 Jan 2014 às 00:51)

Orion disse:


> Como não sei abrir tópico novo posto aqui. Eventos astronómicos "must-see" em 2014:
> 
> http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/space/stories/11-must-see-skywatching-events-of-2014



No fundo de todos os tópicos da página principal, astronomia, existe lá um "botão" que diz "Novo Tópico", e já tá criado, não leve a mal, e só para ajudar


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2014 às 12:58)

Faz precisamente hoje 28 anos que ocorreu o acidente espacial que vitimou sete  pessoas! O acidente do Space Shuttle Challenger!

A 28 de Janeiro de 1986, o vaivém Challenger explodiu 73 segundos após o lançamento, matando os 7 astronautas, incluindo a professora Christa McAuliffe. Eram 11h39 na Flórida, EUA, e 16h39 em Portugal.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jan 2014 às 19:47)

http://piar.blogs.sapo.pt/coreia-do-norte-leva-o-primeiro-homem-416587 e esta gente igualou o Chuck Norries


----------



## godzila (18 Fev 2014 às 17:38)

mais um vídeo captado a partir da ISS no momento em que sobrevoava Portugal, na imagem é bem visível o nosso cantinho do mundo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz611B_Kuxo


----------

